# where do u buy your Laco watch from?



## perfecto (Jun 15, 2008)

looking to pull the trigger but not sure which online retailer has the best rates and quality of service

thx


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

laco.de


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

LACO online shop


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Bought mine thru Laco.de as suggested above. It's the only way to go.

Ordered day one, the watch arrived two days later (!!!!) by Fed Ex, overnight. The prices posted on the site include shipping from Germany (!!!!), and if you register with the site, it will automatically remove the VAT charge for shipments out of Germany and/or EU.


----------



## wired (May 7, 2008)

I picked up my Lacher Diver @ TimeQuest.US
I called Tony (number is on the site) and he hooked me up. :-!
I got my watch in 2 biz days.

I'm very happy with my purchase and Tony at TimeQuest, will buy there again... might pull the trigger on the squad pvd version. have to SAVE!!!!


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

wired said:


> I picked up my Lacher Diver @ TimeQuest.US
> I called Tony (number is on the site) and he hooked me up. :-!
> I got my watch in 2 biz days.
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase and Tony at TimeQuest, will buy there again... might pull the trigger on the squad pvd version. have to SAVE!!!!


Tony is a great guy, +1 on this company...


----------



## TimeOnMyHand (Apr 17, 2009)

I went through Lacher at http://www.laco.de/index.html . Great experience: very fast, efficient, courteous and the best price! Arrived in Maine US, from Pforzheim in less than 36 hours by Fed Ex. Enjoy!


----------



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought my laco at  link removed by moderator, seller is no AD [URL]


----------



## perfecto (Jun 15, 2008)

a big thx to everyone for the help! really appreciate it


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought my from the Laco shop as well. Super fast shipping got mine in 3 buisiness days. Shipping's included in the price though I did get a $15 customs bill from fedex afterward.


----------



## W.R.E.A.M (Aug 19, 2009)

1st post but I concur the Laco shop is where its at.. 

Shipped out in 2 days! I've had merch from Northern Cali take longer


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

TimeOnMyHand said:


> I went through Lacher at http://www.laco.de/index.html . Great experience: very fast, efficient, courteous and the best price! Arrived in Maine US, from Pforzheim in less than 36 hours by Fed Ex. Enjoy!


+1, great service from Lacher online shop itself, fast delivery, communication with Laco (Mr. Pfeiffer) is very good.


----------



## MiyamotoMusashi (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone buy laco watch from longislandwatch or 4abnet, timequest.us. Bring me any feedback with them, i want to buy a laco watch but don't know where 2 buy


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

MiyamotoMusashi said:


> Anyone buy laco watch from longislandwatch or 4abnet, timequest.us. Bring me any feedback with them, i want to buy a laco watch but don't know where 2 buy


The only dealer I have experience with is Timequest.us. I bought my Westerland, Dortmund and Kiel from Timequest and Tony was a pleasure to deal with. I had a small cosmetic issue with the Kiel and Tony worked quickly to resolve it. Highly recommended.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Timequest. 

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

It would appear Timequest also have/get special models too

(I'm talking from back in the summer when someone showed a slightly different Laco "Ninja" to the standard one), who knows what others are different, but I suppose if you buy in big enough quantities you can specify small changes


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazon also have them in stock.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Laco has on line shop.


Sent from my 📱using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyamotoMusashi (Dec 1, 2012)

May be buy from US store is more convenience than from Laco online shop in some special case


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Yunsung said:


> Amazon also have them in stock.


Although I've bought Laco via amazon too before, it's grey market


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought it straight from Laco online store


----------

